# Septoplasty (Fixing A Broken Nose)



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Anybody had one?

Due to a mouth the was quicker than my defensive skills years ago, I've been advised to have my septum "fixed" and what essentially sounds to me like the Roto-Rootering of my sinuses. I am pretty sick of being a mouth-breather and I snore brutally but I'm seeing the recovery process and.it looks pretty grim, know what I mean? So can anybody reassure me it's not as bad as it seems?


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Had a friend get it done and seeing her suffer afterwards made me decide against getting it done at least for now. Its especially bad if you have hay fever and youll look like you just went a few rounds with tyson until it all heals up lol 
If your breathing is real bad though get it done, mines still got another crack or two before its time.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Malladus said:


> Had a friend get it done and seeing her suffer afterwards made me decide against getting it done at least for now. Its especially bad if you have hay fever and youll look like you just went a few rounds with tyson until it all heals up lol
> If your breathing is real bad though get it done, mines still got another crack or two before its time.


I think I'm three breaks in. It's not crooked but the bridge is thick. My fighting days are over, so it might be time. Scary though.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm getting mine sorted, had mine broke a few years back, didnt get it re-set and now it grows bent... Blocking my right nostril and then a small built of nose juice and my lefts blocked... Might feel and look like sh*t but if it needs to be done, it needs to be done.

Marshall.


----------



## Yeges (May 27, 2013)

Well, you could always walk around saying "you should see the other guy" until you're healed up. I'd do it though. My allergies were so bad as a kid I was a mouth breather for ages and don't think I could deal with it for the rest of my life.


----------

